# Being realistic and ROTP



## mear (7 Feb 2008)

Hello All,

If you are a recruiter reading this, I would really appreciate your time.

I have been doing much searching on this forum about the ROTProgram and I have read and learned alot about the training. I came across a few posts requesting honest opinions about their chances of acceptance and have found the answers to be very insightful.

So...in turn I would like to just detail my situation, and I would also appreciate all input and advice. 

---------------
High School: I graduated from the International Baccalaureate with Honours and advanced standing (top 5 of my school). Some work experience and leadership positions (Swim Instructor and Head Lifegaurd, and won numour Judo medals)

University: At UofT and completed 2 years of a HonBA. Joined a reserves unit. Extensive campus involvement (2 VP positions and cofounder of an NGO). I went from working as an Instructor, to being an assistant manager, to my current position of Executive Assistant and Hiring Director at a public opinion Firm. Basically I have alot of managerial skills. Here is where it gets ugly --- I support myself and pay for my own education, thus I work 35-40 hours a week, and made the youthful mistake of taking a full courseload because "everyone else is doing it" and as a result my grades are in the 60s.

NOW. I have NO excuse for these marks and I kick myself everyday for this.

I want a military career and I personally know I have potential and that I can and will prove myself given the opportunity.

Can I possibly prove this to whomever reads my application? How realisitic is it for me to even hope to be admitted to ROTP???
------------------------

Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## benny88 (7 Feb 2008)

mear said:
			
		

> Can I possibly prove this to whomever reads my application?



     You will have an interview, during which you can highlight your community involvement and all that. The interviewer follows a script, so you may not have a chance to say something like "My grades aren't great because I support myself." But you will be able to highlight your work experience and community involvement, and your interviewer will probably get the picture. 
      I'm no recruiter, but the CF is worried about more than just grades. The only way to find out is to apply, even people with lots of experience on this site can't give you a firm answer because every applicant is different, and it depends on the needs of the system, which change often.


   Good luck, 
Benny


PS- What trades are you applying for? That could make a difference.


----------



## mear (7 Feb 2008)

I spoke with a recruiter this week any submitted all but my personal application. (ie - 3 choices).

I am trying to figure out which trades I have more chances of being accepted into? Do you have any idea? I mean, there are 4 spots for HCA, so I definately won't apply for that.

Thanks for your reply btw!


----------



## benny88 (7 Feb 2008)

mear said:
			
		

> I am trying to figure out which trades I have more chances of being accepted into?



    The CF can always use "Boots on the ground" meaning the combat arms or other trades that can be operational and deploy with minimal training (as opposed to, say, dentist or pilot which require a lot of time and money to train.) 
   
     Also, take a look at this: 

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobexplorer_en.aspx?bhcp=1

   It's a "Job Explorer" which shows all the trades in the CF, check the "hot jobs" box to take a look at in-demand trades.

     I am really just guessing, be patient, someone more knowledgable than me will be along shortly and help you out more than I can. My only advice is pick your trade carefully, you don't want to just pick one out of a hat so you can get in sooner.


Benny


----------



## IntlBr (7 Feb 2008)

Sorry - four spots for HCA?  HCA?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2008)

mear,

As has been repeated many times on this site, the best person to speak to about recruiting questions is the CFRC. Most of what you can get here is conjecture or best guess. Each case is unique and individual. The people doing the process have the exact answers and scenarios for you. It is they that will do the interviewing and testing. It is also them that will let you know what trades are available and what your allowed to apply for. Speak to your recruiter.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## mear (7 Feb 2008)

I do ask the recruiting centre many questions.
But I also like to ask people with military experience the same questions.

Because for example...the recruiting centre was encouraging me to go MARS when my interest is NOT the navy or engineering which I stated several times. They would then proceed to tell me that I can pick MARS then transfer to a trade I'm interested in and that it's "quite quick." I was also told that the Public Affairs COETP program is full, however another recruiting centre said it is not because it is up to the recruiters discretion to turn away civilian applications to the PAoff trade.They have quotas to fill and recruiting to do. My best interest is not always their best interest.

I do hiring for a living, it's very similar to recruiting. But I will definately go see the LT at the recruiting centre and bombard him with questions.

HCA - Health Care Administration.


----------



## benny88 (7 Feb 2008)

IMHO, your recruiter should not be telling you to take a certain trade and then transfer to another one. As I said before, don't take trade choice lightly, pick something that really turns your crank or you'll be unhappy.


----------



## PumpKickr (5 Mar 2008)

> Because for example...the recruiting centre was encouraging me to go MARS when my interest is NOT the navy or engineering which I stated several times. They would then proceed to tell me that I can pick MARS then transfer to a trade I'm interested in and that it's "quite quick."


There's something amusing about the fact that they are still using this line despite the fact that its completely untrue.  Don't believe it! I love my MOS, but I know lots of people who joined thinking that they could apply for a quick VOT once they were in the system.  The truth is that most trades won't let you tranfer out until you reach the Trained Effective Strength (TES).  For a MARS Officer they're now either using the COC (qual for promotion to LT(N)) or a successful D-level.  A COC takes between 3-5 years from commissioning and the D level takes at least a couple of years on top of that.

Of course the other option is to fail the MARS training just badly enough that they want to retain you, but they don't want you as a MARS officer, and COT you to something else, but that's pretty risky as you would imagine.

Although in my experience MARS officers don't need much engineering knowledge.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2008)

mear said:
			
		

> I do ask the recruiting centre many questions.
> But I also like to ask people with military experience the same questions.
> 
> Because for example...the recruiting centre was encouraging me to go MARS when my interest is NOT the navy or engineering which I stated several times. They would then proceed to tell me that I can pick MARS then transfer to a trade I'm interested in and that it's "quite quick." I was also told that the Public Affairs COETP program is full, however another recruiting centre said it is not because it is up to the recruiters discretion to turn away civilian applications to the PAoff trade.They have quotas to fill and recruiting to do. My best interest is not always their best interest.



There is a lot wrong with your post.  The CFRC in Toronto should not in any way be telling you this.  Encouraging you to go MARS is one thing that could possibly happen, but to say that you can easily change Trades and Elements later is an outright lie.  Perhaps, if these Recruiters are in fact telling you these things, they should be reported to their supervisors, or a letter sent up the Chain of Command and have these people "disciplined"/sorted out.


----------



## MARS (5 Mar 2008)

I have brought this thread to the attention of the Attractions Officer at CFRC Toronto.

MARS


----------



## tree hugger (5 Mar 2008)

When I was accepted into ROTP part way through university (c.2003-ish) , I was on academic probation at the time.  They look at a lot of things when they make their decision, for me - I had some reserve time, some university and good leadership skills.  It depends on many things including competition for openings.


----------

